# Verkaufe R9 270X



## derlangsame (15. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe eine Sapphire R9 270X OC Dual-X / GDDR5 / 2GB.
Gekauft: Dezember 2013 / Rechnung vorhanden.

VB - 100€ plus Versand

Für eventuelle Selbstabholer - Raum Leipzig

Gruß
Andi



Grafikkarte ist verkauft. Bitte schließen.


----------

